# Novodevichy cemetery. Great russian musicians (film).



## Dima

In Moscow there is a Novodevichy cemetery, which is used from Soviet times for burials of famous people (there are more than 25000 graves). As a citizen of Moscow I have visited it in 2015 and made a short film (~ 9 minutes) about great russian musicians and composers that are buried there.

The first part of film include: Chaliapin, Prokofiev, Scriabin, Nikolay Rubinstein, Shostakovich.

You can watch the film online or download it for watching in better quality, it's ~ 288 Mb, 
you need just to press button "Скачать" on page that means "Download".

Link to film in English: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AAF5/KSMcVKmvm 
Link to film in Russian: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/C3N4/Wosz5vrtD


----------



## Pugg

Dima said:


> In Moscow there is a Novodevichy cemetery, which is used from Soviet times for burials of famous people (there are more than 25000 graves). As a citizen of Moscow I have visited it in 2015 and made a short film (~ 9 minutes) about great russian musicians and composers that are buried there.
> 
> The first part of film include: Chaliapin, Prokofiev, Scriabin, Nikolay Rubinstein, Shostakovich.
> 
> You can watch the film online or download it for watching in better quality, it's ~ 288 Mb,
> you need just to press button "Скачать" on page that means "Download".
> 
> Link to film in English: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AAF5/KSMcVKmvm
> Link to film in Russian: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/C3N4/Wosz5vrtD


Fascinating, thanks for sharing and a very warm welcome to Talk Classical.


----------



## Dima

Pugg said:


> Fascinating, thanks for sharing and a very warm welcome to Talk Classical.


Thank you Pugg. 
Will be glad to discuss the film and the topic itself and may be... to find friends in other countries.


----------



## Triplets

I forgot the name of the Cemetery in Paris where Chopin is buried but I went there 2 years ago on Bastille Day (most of the Museums were closed that day) and it was fascinating to come across so many other notables (Jim Morrison is also buried there).
I remember being amused that Cherubini was immediately followed by Berlioz, which is ironic because Cherubini supposedly used to chase Berlioz around a table in an attempt to thrash him when the former was the director of the Paris Conservatoire and the latter was a rebellious student


----------



## Pugg

Triplets said:


> I forgot the name of the Cemetery in Paris where Chopin is buried but I went there 2 years ago on Bastille Day (most of the Museums were closed that day) and it was fascinating to come across so many other notables (Jim Morrison is also buried there).
> I remember being amused that Cherubini was immediately followed by Berlioz, which is ironic because Cherubini supposedly used to chase Berlioz around a table in an attempt to thrash him when the former was the director of the Paris Conservatoire and the latter was a rebellious student


I do think you mean Cimetière du Père-Lachaise .

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Père_Lachaise_Cemetery


----------

